# So I was arguing about bills with my girlfriend



## Cryozombie (Sep 1, 2006)

And we were going over our budget.

We had to cut back some places, so finally she said I had to give up my 25 dollar a week case of beer.  She said we just couldnt afford it... I looked over the stupid budget and told her that we could cut back her 65 dollar a week makeup budget instead, since it cost more and was less neccessary.

She freaked out and told me she had to have the makeup so she would be attractive to me.  

I told her thats what the case of beer was for.

Anyone lookin for a boyfriend?


----------



## pstarr (Sep 1, 2006)

:uhyeah:


----------



## MA-Caver (Sep 1, 2006)

Oh the things we men do (or in my case USED TO DO) for our beer.

By the way in the "anyone looking for a new boyfriend" thing... get in line bub.


----------



## JasonASmith (Sep 2, 2006)

Yikes, man...
It's the age-old question isn't it...
A proper relationship(including the...ahem...PHYSICAL part) or a good, stiff drink....
There was a show/movie on a while ago where a guy had a really close friend that was interfering with his relationship to his girlfriend/fiancee...
So he went to a priest/rabbi/pastor and asked what he could do, and the priest/rabbi/pastor said to him like this..."What does your friend do for you?" and he replied that his friend offered him companionship, respect, etc.  Then the priest/rabbi/pastor asked him what his girlfriend/fiancee did for him, and he also responded that she offered him companionship, respect, etc...This went on and on for a while, until the priest/rabbi/pastor asked him this..."What can your girlfriend/fiancee do for you that your friend here can't?"  The guy couldn't get what the answer was until the priest/rabbi/pastor sat the two combatants(girlfriend and MALE friend) down next to each other, and then asked him the same question...
He finally got it...I hope that you do, as well...
If not, I'll PM you the answer..


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (Sep 2, 2006)

Techno,

No way should you be forced to give up your beer that is simply a non-negotiable type of thing.


----------



## bydand (Sep 2, 2006)

My brother sent me this a couple of weeks ago, I think it fits this situation.  Women/beer/relaxation  good luck figuring out how to blend it all together,  If you do though, you are gonna be rich!

"Humans existed as  members of small bands of nomadic hunter/gatherers. They lived on deer in the  mountains during the summer & would go to the coast and live on fish and  lobster in winter.
The 2 most important  events in all of history were the invention of beer and the invention of the  wheel. The wheel was invented to get man to the beer. These were the foundation  of modern civilization.
Once beer was  discovered it required grain and that was the beginning of agriculture. Neither  the glass bottle nor aluminum can were invented yet, so while our early human  ancestors were sitting around waiting for them to be invented, they just stayed  close to the brewery. That's how villages were formed.
Some men spent their  days tracking and killing animals to B-B-Q at night while they were drinking  beer. This was the beginning of what is known as "the Conservative  movement."



It goes on further to describe the differences between liberals and conservatives, but that is just going to stir a pot left alone.


----------



## KenpoSterre (Sep 2, 2006)

maybe you both should cut down on both. You spen only fifteen dollars on beer and your wife 45 dollars on make-up. Remind her that she is beautifuk natuarlly and you didn't date/marry her for her looks but for her personality. Me and my mom wear make up and together a week we dont go over 20 dollars.


----------



## KenpoSterre (Sep 2, 2006)

i need a boyfriend. i am probably under your age range though seeing i am only twelve.


----------



## Rich Parsons (Sep 2, 2006)

Technopunk said:
			
		

> And we were going over our budget.
> 
> We had to cut back some places, so finally she said I had to give up my 25 dollar a week case of beer. She said we just couldnt afford it... I looked over the stupid budget and told her that we could cut back her 65 dollar a week makeup budget instead, since it cost more and was less neccessary.
> 
> ...



Wow!

ONLY $65 a month.   ** Ducks and hides **


----------



## Ceicei (Sep 2, 2006)

Well, I never had to spend more than $20.00 a YEAR for make-up.  What the guy needs is maybe find a female who is in martial arts (it seems to me that females in martial arts tend to spend less on make up than most non-MA females, but then, I don't have statistics to back me up).

- Ceicei


----------



## kenpo0324 (Sep 2, 2006)

Techno beer $25.00 x 4 = $100
Techno's Girlfriends make-up $65.00 x 4 = $260
*Cut Girlfriends make-up back too* $40 x 4 = $160 (Savings of $100 same as Techno spends on beer.)
Or Better yet cut her down to $25.00 week for make-up, same as u spend on your beer..savings of $160


lol, good luck!!


----------



## Xue Sheng (Sep 2, 2006)

Technopunk said:
			
		

> And we were going over our budget.
> 
> We had to cut back some places, so finally she said I had to give up my 25 dollar a week case of beer. She said we just couldnt afford it... I looked over the stupid budget and told her that we could cut back her 65 dollar a week makeup budget instead, since it cost more and was less neccessary.
> 
> ...


 
You do of course realize you are doomed and eventually, now that you made that comment, will have to give up the beer just to prove you were not serious.


----------



## ArmorOfGod (Sep 2, 2006)

Wow.  Does she really spend that much per week on make up?


----------



## Cryozombie (Sep 2, 2006)

No...

Guys...

Joke. Haha.  Joke.​


----------



## ArmorOfGod (Sep 2, 2006)

You know, the funniest part of the joke is that we didn't get it and got all upset for you.
lol

AoG


----------



## Sam (Sep 3, 2006)

KenpoSterre said:
			
		

> maybe you both should cut down on both. You spen only fifteen dollars on beer and your wife 45 dollars on make-up. Remind her that she is beautifuk natuarlly and you didn't date/marry her for her looks but for her personality. Me and my mom wear make up and together a week we dont go over 20 dollars.


 
It was a joke, sterre. 

Technopunk wasnt serious.


----------



## chris_&#3617;&#3623;&#3618;&#3652;&#3607;&#3618; (Sep 3, 2006)

you all fell for it! haha!:boing2: ......oh CRAP so did i!:xtrmshock :xtrmshock


----------



## Xue Sheng (Sep 3, 2006)

Technopunk said:
			
		

> No...
> 
> Guys...
> 
> ...


OK either this was a joke and you now realize you are doomed and owe us all a case of beer or your girlfriend found out about the post and you are once again doomed and trying to get out of it alive


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (Sep 3, 2006)

Some of us new that joke or no joke that Techno was not going to be giving up his beer! :ultracool


----------



## MA-Caver (Sep 3, 2006)

Ceicei said:


> <snip> What the guy needs is maybe find a female who is in martial arts (it seems to me that females in martial arts _tend to spend less on make up than most non-MA females, _
> - Ceicei


That's because females MA-ist are sexier and thus don't need all that much make up! :uhyeah:


----------



## Sam (Sep 3, 2006)

or because we'd rather fight than worry about makeup.

I have an excuse for the way I look, I get hit in the face on a weekly basis


----------



## Cryozombie (Sep 3, 2006)

Sam said:


> I have an excuse for the way I look, I get hit in the face on a weekly basis



*THATS WHAT *I* KEEP SAYING!!!!

*None of the girls I meet listen tho... *sniffle*


----------



## Xue Sheng (Sep 3, 2006)

Technopunk said:


> *THATS WHAT *I* KEEP SAYING!!!!*
> 
> None of the girls I meet listen tho... *sniffle*


 
WHERE IS OUR BEER!!!!


----------



## Sam (Sep 5, 2006)

Xue Sheng said:


> WHERE IS OUR BEER!!!!


 
:cheers:


----------



## chris_&#3617;&#3623;&#3618;&#3652;&#3607;&#3618; (Sep 7, 2006)

Sam said:


> :cheers:


 
beer!
:cheers: :caffeine:


----------



## Cryozombie (Sep 7, 2006)

The Homebrew is in the Keggerator I built my dojo.  You want beer you gotta come train first... thems the rules.

​


----------



## Xue Sheng (Sep 7, 2006)

Technopunk said:


> The Homebrew is in the Keggerator I built my dojo. You want beer you gotta come train first... thems the rules.​
> 
> 
> ​


 
Sure you play a joke on us and then tell us to come to you and train for beer... Let me say this one more time.... WHERE IS OUR BEER


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (Sep 7, 2006)

Watch out Techno or we may all be descending down to your dojo for some trianing and beer! :cheers:


----------



## Cryozombie (Sep 7, 2006)

Brian R. VanCise said:


> Watch out Techno or we may all be descending down to your dojo for some trianing and beer! :cheers:



I dont think my instructor would mind, as long as you bring him some Sailor Jerry's.  We routinley have guests, and he lets them drink.


----------

